
Method to Protect Passwords in Databases for Web Applications [pdf] - godelmachine
https://eprint.iacr.org/2015/387.pdf
======
blackflame7000
Simple: Don't store the password store a salted hash of the password and
compare the hashes. Avoid storing raw passwords unless absolutely necessary.
If you do encrypt with at least AES-256

